
Virgo: cloud-based video recording for colonoscopy - dguaraglia
https://medium.com/@virgosvs/introducing-virgo-1c6b562758aa
======
colinmorelli
What you guys are doing is awesome. Best of luck going forward.

------
ryanshank
this is awesome

